# Was zieht Euch eher an bei eBay?



## Bauer Idatsch (18. Oktober 2003)

Outet Euch mal zu dem Thema, ob Ihr eher auf *Privatauktionen* oder *öffentliche Auktionen* bei eBay bieten würdet bzw. bietet?

Mich - und ich denke auch alle anderen eBay Verkäufer - interessiert dieses Thema, damit man konkret reagieren kann.

Bitte um zahlreiche Statements. Danke an alle im voraus.

Gruß, idatsch


----------



## rechner13 (18. Oktober 2003)

Privatauktion oder offentlich  ist eigentlich egal.

hauptsache die positiven Bewertungen passen 

Viele Grüße

Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bauer Idatsch (18. Oktober 2003)

Dachte ich eigentlich auch, aber es haben sich schon 2 oder mehr IBC´ler bei mir gemeldet, dass ich mal von *privat* auf *öffentlich* wechseln solle, obwohl ich diese Einstellung eigentlich zum Schutze der Bieter gewählt habe.


----------



## Khanh (18. Oktober 2003)

Leute die nur Privat Auktionen machen scheinen mir unseriöser, da man nicht einsehen kann, was die verstgeigert und ersteigert haben, das gibt mir das Gefühl, dass Sie was zu verbergen versuchen. 
Das ist nur mein Eindruck...


----------



## frozenfrogz (18. Oktober 2003)

Ich bin für Transparenz. Deshalb: öffentliche Auktionen.
Ich finde, der Nickname macht es schon anonym genug.
Wer sich schämt etwas bei eBay zu kaufen, der sollte es einfach sein lassen...

Ich wüßte kein Argument FÜR Bieterschutz durch Privatauktionen.
Wo vor willst Du Deine Bieter überhaupt schützen?

Gruß frozenfrogz, der im richtigen Leben Frederik heißt und sich ganz geheim hinter seinem Nick versteckt


----------



## Bauer Idatsch (19. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Khanh _
> *Leute die nur Privat Auktionen machen scheinen mir unseriöser, da man nicht einsehen kann, was die verstgeigert und ersteigert haben, (...) *



Das Bewertungsprofil ist doch einsehbar, und zwar hier...

http://cgi3.ebay.de/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?MemberSearchShow&ssPageName=h:h:fmem:DE

Einfach unter *Bewertungsprofil* den eBay MN des betreffenden eingeben und dann auf *Suche*. Schon ist man im entsprechenden Bewertungsprofil.



> _Original geschrieben von frozenfrogz _
> *Ich bin für Transparenz. Deshalb: öffentliche Auktionen.
> Ich finde, der Nickname macht es schon anonym genug.
> Wer sich schämt etwas bei eBay zu kaufen, der sollte es einfach sein lassen...*



"Anonym" nenne ich etwas anderes. Vielleicht kann Hinz & Kunz Deinen Vor- & Nachnamen nicht sehen, aber das interessiert in der heutigen Zeit von Nullen und Einsen eh keinen mehr. Ausserdem verraten IP & Provider eh alle relevanten Daten. 



> _Original geschrieben von frozenfrogz _
> *Ich wüßte kein Argument FÜR Bieterschutz durch Privatauktionen. Wo vor willst Du Deine Bieter überhaupt schützen?*



Vor unseriösen eBay Besuchern, die zB. Bieter wegfi**en wollen oä. - alles schon erlebt. Es gibt halt immer noch genügend Kinder, die das ganz toll finden, andere Privatsysteme zu hacken, ob wohl das wohl eindeutig - und da sind wohl alle meiner Meinung - totaller Kinderkram ist.


----------



## arris (19. Oktober 2003)

Privatauktionen werden idR von Verkäufern benutzt, um ihre Preise über Zweitaccounts selbst in die Höhe zu treiben, ohne dass die anderen Bieter Verdacht schöpfen können. Einen anderen sinnvollen Grund gibt es dafür eigentlich nicht. 
Deshalb biete ich nur äußerst ungern auf nichtöffentliche Auktionen.


----------



## MAster (19. Oktober 2003)

@arris: denk mal nach es gibt auf ebay auch artikel, bei denen die Käufer nicht sogern öffentlich gezeigt werden wollen.


----------



## Khanh (19. Oktober 2003)

@Bauer Idatsch:
Klar kann man sich Lob und so angucken, aber man kann die Auktionen nicht einsehen, also man kann nicht sehen was er gekauft oder verkauft hat, da da dann "private Auktion" steht und nirgends ein LINK zu der Auktion ist.

Und Arris hat da schon recht, man hat doch nie ne Ahnung ob der das immer hochgeboten hat oder nicht. Bei öffentlichen kannst du immer checken ob das immer der selbe ist der zweithöchstbietender ist. 

Bei Privaten Verkäufen stimme ich zu, wenn es z.B.: um Pheromone geht oder irgendwelche Lust Spielzeuge was weiß ich... was keinem Interessieren sollte


----------



## arris (19. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MAster _
> *@arris: denk mal nach es gibt auf ebay auch artikel, bei denen die Käufer nicht sogern öffentlich gezeigt werden wollen. *



Das stimmt natürlich, ich hab' einfach mal vorausgesetzt dass wir hier über Bike-bezogene Auktionen diskutieren


----------



## original_not_me (20. Oktober 2003)

Ja, ich kann mich noch erinnern: 
Wo ich ganz neu bei Ebay war und nachgeschaut habe was 
"Privatauktion" zu bedeuten hat, da habe ich nicht verstanden 
wozu das gut sein soll: weil es ja im Grunde die Ebay-Idee, nämlich die öffentliche Bewertung durch die Gemeinschaft völlig 
zunichte macht. Das Systhem der Bewertungen ist dadurch 
aufgehoben. Weil: "Irgendwelche" Bewertungen, kann sich jeder 
unseriöse Anbieter besorgen, so warscheinlich auch solche "Hacker-Kinder". 

Und: Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die  "Privatauktion" vor  Hackern schützt. Denke jedenfalls nicht dass das dafür erfunden worden ist. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es ein Problem mit Hackern überhaupt gibt. Ja ja es gibt Hacker und die Hacken auch Ebay. Aber ich hab bislang immer nur das gekauft, was ich kaufen 
wollte und kenn auch niemanden dessen Account benutzt wurde und der jetzt Arm und verschuldet ist, weil er den Privatjet und die Insel nicht bezahlen konnte. 

Man kann Pheromone bei Ebay "Privat" ersteigern?  Na wenn das 
mal so klug ist... 

Das Argument für den Käuferschutz ist doch die Anonymität  bei Käufen von hohem Wert. Es gibt halt Leute die irgenwie ein ungutes Gefühl haben wenn sie viel Geld haben und das dann auch noch ausgeben.  

Ich persönlich find Privatauktionen schleimig. 

jedenfalls: Bei Fahrradteilen macht "Privatauktionen" eigentlich keinen Sinn , es sei denn ich kaufe ein Teil sehr günstig und verkaufe es für xmal so viel wieder, dann wärs günstig wenn derjenige der das Teil neuerlich ersteigert nicht nachschauen kann und sich dann irgendwie ärgert wenn er dafür nun viel mehr zahlen soll. Nagut is auch schwachsinn... dazu könnte man den Verkäufer auch bitten, einfach gar keine Bewertung abzugeben, 
dann hätte man auch nicht dieses schleimige "Privat" in seinen Bewertungen stehen. 

   da L    - privat -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airborne (20. Oktober 2003)

bisher konnten Powerseller mit ner einfachen eidesstattlichen Erklärung ihre Bewertungen 'säubern' lassen, deshalb sind die nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig.

Aber das kommt mir eh öfters komisch vor, da hat einer 3000 Deals bei ebay getätigt - und NIE ist was schief gegangen?? Nee, das stinkt! 


@ bauer Idatsch

Privatauktionen sind was für porno-Käufer, aber doch nicht bei Käufern von nackten, geilen Biketeilen 

Torsten


----------



## frozenfrogz (20. Oktober 2003)

Der Verkauf von Sexartikeln jeglicher Art verstößt gegen die eBay Grundsätze: http://pages.ebay.de/help/community/png-erotica.html

Die Liste in voller Länge: http://pages.ebay.de/help/community/png-items.html

So wie ich das sehe gibt es im Grunde keine Artikel bei eBay für die man sich schämen könnte.

Ergo ist die von eBay gebotene Möglichkeit MUMPITZ!  

Privatauktion = unseriöse Auktion -> kann ich drauf verzichten

Gruß, Freddy.


----------



## Bauer Idatsch (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Airborne _
> *Privatauktionen sind was für Porno-Käufer, aber doch nicht bei Käufern von nackten, geilen Biketeilen
> *



     

Mkay, Ihr habt mich alle zusammen überzeugt...


----------



## commander höek (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bauer Idatsch _
> *"Anonym" nenne ich etwas anderes. Vielleicht kann Hinz & Kunz Deinen Vor- & Nachnamen nicht sehen, aber das interessiert in der heutigen Zeit von Nullen und Einsen eh keinen mehr. Ausserdem verraten IP & Provider eh alle relevanten Daten.
> *



Dem kann ich nicht ganz folgen. Ueber ebay kommt kein Mensch an eine User-IP ran(den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass man Zugriff auf ebay hat mal ausgenommen).

Und auch sonst nuetzt einem eine IP herzlich wenig.

Die meisten Provider ruecken den "Besitzer" einer IP zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt nur auf Gerichtsbeschluss raus.


----------



## Bauer Idatsch (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von commander höek _
> *
> 
> Dem kann ich nicht ganz folgen. Ueber ebay kommt kein Mensch an eine User-IP ran(den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass man Zugriff auf ebay hat mal ausgenommen).
> ...



Hmm, dann habe ich mich ein bisschen missverständlich ausgedrückt, aber es gibt ja gewissenhafte, die dies gleich korrigieren bzw. aufklären...


----------



## Khanh (20. Oktober 2003)

wisst ihr was ich für ne krasse Idee grad hab? die wollt ihr aber bestimmt nicht wissen... löl
ja... vor meiner Idee schützt dann Privat Auktionen... (schützt den Käufer vor Verlusten und dem Verkäufer vor Stress ^^)
hat schon manchmal seine Vorteile. für mich ist es aber doch immernoch unseriös wenn das einer macht, da hab ich bedenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airborne (20. Oktober 2003)

@  frozenfrogz 

Wenn du dich damit mal beschäftigst, gibts bei ebay jede Menge perverses Zeugs!

Das fängt an bei getragenen Höschen... geht über Lack und Ledersachen bis hin zu entsprechendem Spielzeug!

Mußte mal gucken gehen 

Torsten


----------



## Bauer Idatsch (20. Oktober 2003)

Pervers finde ich getragene Höschen ebenfalls, zumindest diejenigen, die so´n Kram ersteigern bzw. überhaupt die, die sowas versteigern. 

Aber meinst Du, dass L&L Kram und Spielsachen "pervers" sind. Das halte ich dann für eher prüde...aber nix für ungut...ist halt Deine Meinung... 



> _Original geschrieben von Khanh _
> *wisst ihr was ich für ne krasse Idee grad hab? die wollt ihr aber bestimmt nicht wissen... löl
> ja... vor meiner Idee schützt dann Privat Auktionen... (schützt den Käufer vor Verlusten und dem Verkäufer vor Stress ^^)
> hat schon manchmal seine Vorteile. für mich ist es aber doch immernoch unseriös wenn das einer macht, da hab ich bedenken. *



Hmm, wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, kann ich Dir nur beipflichten, denn genau dies war der Punkt, warum ich irgendwann mal auf Privatauktionen gewechselt habe.

Aber ein wirklicher Schutz ist dies auch nicht!

Schutz vor unzuverlässigen Käufern gibt es prinzipiell im Vorfeld nicht, es sei denn, man ist schon einmal an ein schwarzes Schaf geraten (egal, ob Käufer oder Verkäufer), dann kann man diesen mit seinem eBay M/N in seiner Liste "unzuverlässiger Bieter" aufnehmen. Da stehen schon ca. 10 bis 20 Hörste bei mir drin, die nicht mehr an meinen Auktionen teilnehmen können. Ist nur die Frage, ob die sich nicht einfach einen neuen Account zulegen und dann fröhlich weiterbieten, denn laut eBay AGB´s sind Mehrfachaccounts erlaubt, nur der Einsatz zwischen den Accounts ist verboten und strafbar!

Für Käufer sollte man folgendes einführen, damit Sie sich sicher sein können, das der verkäufer auch kein linker Vogel ist: Alle, die in der eBay Community etwas verkaufen wollen, müssten sich mit Telefonnummer registrieren, welche natürlich von eBay gegegngecheckt werden müsste, damit auch keiner einfach irgendetwas angeben könnte. Desweiteren müsste alle, die verkaufen wollen, sich der 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Prüfung unterziehen, aber da ist eBay selber sehr schlampig, denn das habe ich bereits 2 Mal gemacht und habe immer noch kein ID Symbol hinter meinem eBay M/N...  

Gruß, idatsch


----------



## Einheimischer (21. Oktober 2003)

Halt, Privatauktionen sind unter Umständen sehr sinnvoll und schützen Käufer und Verkäufer in gleichem Maße.
Bietet doch einfach mal auf ein Topaktuelles Handy, bei einer "öffentlichen Auktion" habt Ihr innerhalb kurzer Zeit 10 Angebote über ein gleiches oder ähnliches Produkt von proffesionellen Händlern und die Gefahr besteht, dass diese euch, auserhalb von Ebay dann über den Tisch ziehen, sofern Ihr euch darauf einlasst. Natürlich gehen dem ursprünglichen Verkäufer die so abgeworbenen Kunden verloren, was sich im erheblichen Maße auf den Endpreis auswirken kann. Oder stellt euch vor, Ihr ersteigert etwas, bekommt kurz darauf eine Zahlungsaufforderung, Ihr überweist online, doch der Verkäufer war gar nicht der richtige Verkäufer, sondern ein Abzocker, der eure Auktion mitverfolgt hat und für den es anhand der Öffentlichkeit einfach war, an eure Email Adresse zu kommen.
Zugegeben sind diese Sachen jetzt bei Bike Teilen usw. nicht sooo sehr relevant, allerdings ist es mir auch schon passiert, dass ich auf eine Gabel geboten habe und anschliesend von einem Händler angespamt wurde, kann lästig werden.

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## Bauer Idatsch (21. Oktober 2003)

Na endlich mal einer, der mir beipflichtet! Genau mein Reden!


----------



## olli (21. Oktober 2003)

Bei Privatauktionen biete ich prinzipell nicht, da 99% der Privatauktionen von Pushern, die die Preise treiben wollen, durchgeführt werden. So denken viele. Wer eine Privatauktion macht, vergrault sich die Bieter und erzielt idR einen geringeren Preis.

Privatauktionen haben nix damit zu tun, dass jemand sein Bewertungsprofil auf "Privat" stellt.


----------



## arris (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *
> Bietet doch einfach mal auf ein Topaktuelles Handy, bei einer "öffentlichen Auktion" habt Ihr innerhalb kurzer Zeit 10 Angebote über ein gleiches oder ähnliches Produkt von proffesionellen Händlern und die Gefahr besteht, dass diese euch, auserhalb von Ebay dann über den Tisch ziehen, sofern Ihr euch darauf einlasst.  *


Mal abgesehen davon, dass mir sowas noch nie untergekommen ist,  kann man ja dann immer noch schauen, ob diese Angebote interessant sind oder nicht. Wenns einen zu sehr nervt kann man die Leute auch bei Ebay verpfeifen, da sowas iirc in den Ebay-Regeln untersagt ist. 



> *
> ...sondern ein Abzocker, der eure Auktion mitverfolgt hat und für den es anhand der Öffentlichkeit einfach war, an eure Email Adresse zu kommen.
> *



Das musst du jetzt aber erklären, wie soll jemand fremdes über Ebay an meine Email Adresse gelangen?


----------



## Einheimischer (21. Oktober 2003)

@arris

nein, das werd ich hier nicht erklären, aber es sei Dir versichert es geht.
Die Angebote die Du da bekommst sind allemal Interessant, nur leider sind das meistens Abzocker, bezahlen per WesternUnion usw. und an die Ebay regeln halten Die sich sowieso nicht.

@olli

pushen kannste auch so, dazu brauchst Du keine Privatauktion, blos ein paar Accounts oder ein paar Freunde, das merkst Du nie.

Wie gesagt, ich finde Privatauktionen nicht immer Sinnvoll, aber in einzelnen Fällen, bzw. bei Ware die auch von Händlern im großen Stil verhöckert werden, kann es schon Sinn machen, aber jeder wie er will, ich selbst habe schon oft "Privat" ge- und verkauft  und weder einer meiner Kunden, noch ich selbst hatte einen Nachteil dadurch, denn letztendlich entscheide immernoch ich selbst wieviel mir ein Artikel wert ist und biete dementsprechend.

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## Einheimischer (21. Oktober 2003)

Ach noch was,



> Bei Privatauktionen biete ich prinzipell nicht, da 99% der Privatauktionen von Pushern, die die Preise treiben wollen, durchgeführt werden. So denken viele. Wer eine Privatauktion macht, vergrault sich die Bieter und erzielt idR einen geringeren Preis.



mag sein, dass viele so denken wie Du, aber wenn bei Ebay Leeverpackungen für hunderte von Euros verkauft werden, meinst Du nicht, dass es dann auch genug gibt, denen es egal ist was für ne Art von Auktion ist? Ich glaube nicht, dass sich eine Privatauktion gross auf den Endpreis auswirkt.

Mal ein Beispiel für die dreistigkeit mancher Verkäufer und die Dummheit der Kundschaft:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3356759937&category=22412 
Ich glaube zwar nicht das die Auktion bis zu Ende läuft, aber einfach mal mitverfolgen. 

Sollte das jetzt so rüberkommen, als würde ich  bei Ebay abzocken, so kann ich euch versichern, dass ich das nicht tue, idR kaufe ich dort mehr als ich verkaufe und mit o.a. Auktion habe ich nix zu tun!

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## Bauer Idatsch (21. Oktober 2003)

Wie geil der Auktionstext is...HAHA

Mal sehen, wie lange die drinbleibt. Der wird eh von irgendnem Horst angeprangert und das wars dann mit der Auktion...trotzdem lustig... 

...ganz nebenbei sind die DVDs alle schon am Markt, also könnte es auch ne ernst gemeinte Auktion sein...


----------



## bigf00t (21. Oktober 2003)

kann mich noch an eine "orginal jmi hendrix luftgitarre mit unsichtbarer widmung" errinnern. ging, glaub ich, für 46xx  weg  

zum thema: ob privat oder nicht ist mir eigentlich egal, solange der preis stimmt. pushen kann der verkäufer (& helfer) immer. ansonsten bei hohen summen per treuhandservice bezahlen und fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

